# Mac Mail says it's downloading new messages, but they aren't there



## tsl90 (Jan 7, 2001)

I have a MBPro 2006 era. Leopard OS

Over the weekend Mail started telling me it was downloading emails from my cox account but they never appear. The screen shows a progress bar going all the way from left to right, tells me the correct number of number of messages are being downloaded, (although the kb counter never moves off 0) even gives me the welcome chime to tell me it's done. Problem is they aren't there.

If I hit "get mail" again Mail will happily go through the same exercise, but will never actually download the new messages.

Thanks in advance for any help you may have.

TL


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

can you check your cox email via their website? If so, check to see if there is any messages.


----------

